# Which Composer do you share your birthday with?



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Found out recently that mine is with Reynaldo Hahn. I'll have to listen to some of his works now. Who do you share your birthday with?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pierre Boulez and I share the same birthday. It's also the same as Beethoven's death day.

Simply coincidence? You might think so, but....


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Judith said:


> Who do you share your birthday with?


No one! The presents and the cakes are all mine...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eugène Ysaye of all people.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

None less than the great Gustav Mahler.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I googled this and haven't really heard about most of them, except for Norwegian Magnar Åm.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I googled it too, the only one I'd heard of is Arthur Sullivan of Gilbert & Sullivan fame. 

I can live with that quite happily.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Coincidentally, it is my birthday today! I'll have to research that


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

According to this list:

http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp2.php

NONE!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

sbmonty said:


> Coincidentally, it is my birthday today! I'll have to research that


Happy birthday


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

sbmonty said:


> Coincidentally, it is my birthday today! I'll have to research that


Congratulations,happy birthday,:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my sainted aunt - Nigel Butterley and Arthur Sullivan.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ferdinando Carulli, never heard anything by him.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> Oh my sainted aunt - Nigel Butterley and Arthur Sullivan.


We share the same birthday!

(And happy birthday sbmonty.)


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Carl Maria von Weber. Not bad.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A couple of less famous composers, I pick Thaddaus Weigl.

EDIT: whom I confused with his brother Joseph.

Slim pickings indeed for my birthday. Asger Hamerik instead.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Dittersdorf. 

Mrs Pat shares her birthday with Beethoven, so she wins bragging rights.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Handel and Elinor Remick Warren. Not bad at all I say.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mostly a load of old lemons I've never heard of but interestingly Francesco Stradivari, the Italian violin maker. Oh and Better Midler (not a composer but hey ho).


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Better Midler, eh? Improving with age presumably.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Johannes Hans Bach, some distant relative of JSBach, according to Wikipedia. 

Tina Turner.

John McVie, the Mac of Fleetwood Mac. My father thinks he and John McVie went to school together, though my father is two years older.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I share a birthday with Luigi Cherubini.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wagner and Sun Ra!!!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The only one I've heard of is Respighi.

(Who are Nicolas Ledesma, Henry John Gauntlett, Carl Baermann, Carl Christian Lumbye, and Johann P Zilcher? I know zilch about Zilcher, says he, throwing down the Gauntlett.)

On the other hand, I share my birthday with Mervyn Peake - which is odd, considering that people say I write like him.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine are Copland, Hummel and the wrong Mozart.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Monteverdi and Brian Eno


----------



## Page (Aug 8, 2017)

Not better than Ignacio Cervantes, cuban pianist and composer, whom I discovered on the occasion.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

1860 Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek, composer (Donna Diana), born in Vienna, Austria. Not exactly one of the greats, but the Donna Diana Overture is a jolly little piece.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Well it's close for me, for my birthday is October 13th, a day after Ralph Vaughan-Williams' birthday anniversary (October 12).


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

John Zorn. Not a classical composer, but that's not specified in the headline.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Gustave Charpentier

And on a more sober note, Georg Philip Telemann died on my birthday in 1767


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ernest Bloch chose to share a birthday with me, and I am pleased; I listened to his two Gross Concertos in honor of the occasion .


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I just googled this. It seems I share my birthday with John Williams, [the composer, not the guitarist.] Hmm, I like his music a little more now.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> None less than the great Gustav Mahler.


Wow! Nice!!!


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Jerome said:


> According to this list:
> 
> http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp2.php
> 
> NONE!


Same here. March 16th.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised that I share a birthday with Pergolesi, 4th January, a sparkling composer to brighten up a miserable month.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Igor Stravinsky.


----------



## MarkAJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Cecile Chaminade; one could do worse. I also have Adolf Busch, Josef Suk, Benny Carter and The Edge, so I'd better finish that quartet for two violins, alto saxophone and electric guitar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Francois Couperin. Not so famous: Carlo Zuccari, Georg Philipp Kress, Jan Nepomuk Kanka, Carl Eberwein, Louis Kufferath, Dobri Voynikov, Paul Kuczynski, Henri Rabnaud, Antonio Maria Valencia, Salvador Contreras, to name a few.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Edvard Grieg (June 15th).


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Edvard Grieg, which is fine. Not a huge fan but I do really enjoy his music.



tdc said:


> Monteverdi and Brian Eno


Nice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

No composer particularly famous is born on my birthday. Johann Melchior Molter, I recognize that name as a composer for trumpet, but I know no one else. I have half-birthday celebrations with Glazunov though, which of course is far more important to me. He was born August 10, I was born February 10.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was born on the same day as Gerald Finzi. Some others too but I don't recognize their names.

Also Woodie Guthry and Willy Hess, who made a catalog of Beethoven's more obscure works and prepared performing versions of some of them.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I was two or three weeks overdue according to my mother (they had to drag me in this miserable world), so I'll choose Béla Bartók who was born on the 25th of March. Otherwise I'd have to be satisfied with Leonardo da Vinci...


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

May 7. Brahms and Tchaikovsky. Can't beat that!


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Arthur Honegger and Pablo de Sarasate. Now learning more about them on Spotify.

(Also Osama Bin Laden and James Earl Ray. Already know enough about them.)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Frederic Chopin and Roger Daltrey. An interesting combination to say the least.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

This was more fun than I thought!

I made a new discovery!

Sylvano Bussotti


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Vivian John Herman Ellis, CBE (1903 – 1996) was an English musical comedy composer best known for the song "Spread a Little Happiness" and the theme "Coronation Scot". Oh well! :lol:


----------



## SarahTG (Sep 26, 2017)

Percy Grainger? I can work with that


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Mozart. Mic drop.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Glenn Gould (he did compose a piece...)


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bruckner, ortolani riz, Darius Milhaud. Death Edvard Grieg, Girolamo chiti.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Christopher Willibald Gluck, but I'm inclined to put an asterisk next to that as Great Britain didn't adopt the Gregorian calender until 38 years after his birth whereas Gluck's homeland of Bavaria already had the Gregorian calender in place by the time he was born.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> None less than the great Gustav Mahler.


I was born at 6:30 in the morning on June 29, 1960. Mahler was born on July 7th (my sister's birthday), 1860.

I'm one week and one day shy of being born exactly 100 years after him. Surely that's got to count for something!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Alessandro Melani (1639)
Jonathan Larson (1960)

I'm open to suggestions.


----------

